
Fuse's 'Side Kick' Helps You Manage Your MacBook Pro USB-C Cable - Corrado
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/02/05/fuse-side-kick-cord-winder/
======
Corrado
This looks like a legitimate product that would really help me manage my power
cord. Why isn't Apple doing things like this instead of taking away the
ability to manage your power cords?

